# Benötige Hilfe bzgl. Vektorgrafik nach Vorgaben



## fraG (4. Februar 2005)

Hi 
Ich habe mich und meine Band bei einer Firma, welche Shirts bedruckt angemeldet und muss ihnen nun eine Vektrografik hochladen, welche genau nach ihren Vorschriften ist.
Ich habe eine Grafik mit dem Adobe Streamline in Vektoren umgewandelt und dann mit Illustrator überarbeitet
Nun habe ich aber zwei Probleme.
1. die Grafik ist nich vollständig wenn ich sie als *.jpg speicher und 
2. hatte mir die Firma gemeldet, daß noch nicht alles nach ihren Forschriften ist

"Alle sichtbaren Linien und Einzelelemente des Motivs müssen eine Mindestbreite
von 1,5 mm haben. Schriften müssen mindestens 10 mm hoch sein. Dies ist 
beim Plottdruck wegen der speziellen Produktionsart  unbedingt  notwendig
(****://www.spreadshirt.de/Drucktechnik.35.0.html) .
Diese Grenzwerte sind in der derzeitigen Motivgröße leider unterschritten."

könnt ihr mir die Datei ausbessern? und sagen was ich falsch geamcht hatte
-> Datei runterladen und in "*.ai" umbennen

txh mfg fraG


----------



## fraG (5. Februar 2005)

will mir niemand hier helfen?
Ich hab sonst keine Ahnung wie ich des hinkriegen soll, hab mich vorher noch nie mit Vektoren beschäftigt


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. Februar 2005)

Also erstmal mußt du denen ein Format schicken welches Vektoren unterstützt wie z.B. EPS, Jpeg ist Pixel basierend und erfüllt deren Anforderung nicht.
Da das ganze geplottet wird darfst du in deiner Graffik keine Linien verwenden sondern nur Flächen (einfach die Konturfarbe ausschalten).
Kann mir leider deine Datei im Moment nicht anschauen da ich kein Illu da habe.


----------



## Ellie (6. Februar 2005)

Hallo fraG,
mit der Datei mag ich nix anfangen. Bau deine Grafik direkt in Illustrator als Vektorgrafik auf und schicke denen die ai-Datei. Mit einem jpeg können die nichts anfangen, seufz.

Ein Plotter schneidet an den Außenlinien die Plotfolie aus. Machst Du die Linien zu dünn oder hast offene Bruchstellen, dann kann der auch nichts ausschneiden, sondern zieht nur eine Linie. Das Ganze wird hinterher "entgittert", deshalb die Mindest-Dicke der Linien. Das wird nicht mehr produzierbar, wenn die sChriftart zu funzelig ist oder zu klein, da sitzt nämlich ein Mensch mit einer Pinzette, der dein Motiv in Handarbeit bearbeitet und die Folien entfernt, die nicht auf das T-Shirt sollen.

Kommst Du nicht klar, was nehmen die denn, um dein Logo zu bearbeiten? Das bieten die doch bestimmt auch an.

LG,
Ellie

P.S.: die datei ist beschädigt, tiefseufz.


----------



## fraG (6. Februar 2005)

also ich hab die datei grad nochma zum test runtergeladen und bei mir funktioniert sie

das problem is dass ich alles ausgebessert hatte so dass es meiner meinung nach richtig is, aber nun is wenn ich des als bild anziegen lass/speicher, nicht alles sichtbar sondern nur teile aber wenn ich die umrisse nur angucke is alles da


----------



## Ellie (6. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
bei mir geht es nicht. Photoshop zeigt mir so ein merkwürdiges "ur Strich ania..." loool, ist wohl so nicht gedacht. Da stimmt etwas mit deiner Datei nicht!

schau mal die jpg-Version an.

Ellie

P.S.: Mach das in Illustrator, das Logo wird eine SChriftart sein die modifiziert ist. Die kleinen Aussparungsfitzel sind evtl. nicht plotbar, mal so nebstbei. Wenn Du die Umrisse siehst aber die gefüllte Fläache nicht, dann

1. sind die Flächen nicht geschlossen, was Du dann manuell nachholen musst.

oder 2. sind die Ebenen so gesetzt, daß der schwarze Hintergrund vor irgendwelchen Symbolen ist. Also die Ebenen entsprechend verschieben.

Ich habe mit Illustrator wenig am Hut, vielleicht kann dir jemand anders genau sagen, was zu tun ist.

Viel Spaß,
Ellie


----------

